# East Mids Area Meet - Tuesday 13th July 7:30pm



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Next East Mids area meet is:

Tuesday 13th July at 7:30pm onwards...

Location is *The Snipe at Sutton*:

http://www.pub-explorer.com/notts/pub/s ... hfield.htm

*Alfreton Road, Sutton in Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE*

We're back to a Tuesday night again after last months change to Wednesday.

Who's coming then...

Attending:

*Nick & Julie
*

Nick


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I will becoming, Elaine to if we can get a baby sitter 

I guess Bigbison will be to if he is not washing his hair :lol:

I will give Marv a shout to, I take it Rancho will be coming. Who ells will be coming


----------



## m477hew (Feb 18, 2009)

I drive past the Snipe everyday around this time on my way home from work, so should be able to pop by.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Nick

Gill and I will be there mate! It'll be good to see you and Julie again.

I've also tipped David (jaqcom) and Joy about this, so fingers crossed they can make it too.

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Fantastic Dave, Julie was asking if Gill would be coming along


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I will be comming, and up to now we have a baby sitter


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Cool.

Julie is deinitely coming along tonight


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Good night tonight, nice meeting you Dave and Jill sorry chappy from oakwood, did not catch your name but nice to meet you. see you all next month


----------



## TTShocking (Jun 10, 2010)

stevebeechTA said:


> Good night tonight, nice meeting you Dave and Jill sorry chappy from oakwood, did not catch your name but nice to meet you. see you all next month


yes was good to meet everyone.... it's Andrew by the way. See everyone next month


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

can u bring your calculators next month as were working out ranchos lintel sizes for his extension :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

